# Hymer leak repair



## stoned524 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I have identified a leak around a skylight and along a GRP seam on the roof on my 2003 C524 Hymer. Any recommendations on where to have this fixed? I believe many people suggest a place in Preston.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Dan,

Hambilton Engineering Ltd. is the one in Preston, may I add from personal experience, an excellent company to deal with.

Drew


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's Hambilton Engineering, Bee Lane, Penwortham Preston 01772 315078 but they are always booked up well in advance. Drew's opinion is correct. It would be helpful "Stoned" if you filled in your profile details, then we could be more specific to your area. Long way to Preston if you're in Cornwall or Brora.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Depending on the leak and how good a DIY person you are, you maybe be able to have a go yourself. It is amazing how easy it is to remove a skylight, clean off the old mastic, refill and replace the skylight. 

As in your previous post, pictures of the offending areas would be a great help.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its easy to do yourself with non setting sealant, the hardest bit is the cleaning off of the old sealant.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Not wishing to take business away from Peter Hamilton who is first class, here is a video showing how to do it yourself if you fancy having a go:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I replaced 2 rooflights on my old motorhome last year - it's not a difficult job to once you understand a) how they are fitted so you can dismantle the old ones and put them or new ones in, and b) make sure that you clear off any old sealant before replacing it with new stuff - getting good smooth, matching surfaces is key.

rather than use Sikaflex to seal the rooflight onto the top, get a roll of W4 sealing strip (comes in 2 widths) - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0036KG89I/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1. use that on the roof to bed the rooflight onto and then seal around the side with Sikaflex 512. do that and I can guarantee you won't see leaks again!


----------

